# Making websites for people :)



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

Hi, my name is luke, im 14 and i am advanced in HTML coding, basicly that is all those complicated codes in your webpage, it gives a proffesional look with no ads or floors.

I have seen a few reptile sites for selling vivs etc and most of them are freeweb sites, this has many floors including ads and an unproffessional look.

I will be making sites for people in my spare time and the site will include a free domain that i love to use (.co.nr) this will be completley free and will not cost you a penny, i am doing this out of the kindness of my heart so please give me some respect.

I have setup an example which took me about an hour, it is based on a freewebs site using basic HTML coding, consider in mind that this is BASIC and your site will be ADVANCED. This is a basic radio site that i have setup, bare in mind there is a few glitches and a freewebs ad which can simply be removed on your site, i have included it to show that it was build on freewebs.

Welcome to PoolieFM

Pleae PM or Post if you would like a site making.

Luke: victory:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

so no XML, CSS, java script or any use of AIR, SILVERLIGHT or FLASH ?


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

No sorry, just advanced html.. its the best i can do

Luke : victory:


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

Btw guys, i will accept donations via paypal or rl but i am not asking for them, thanks,

Luke: victory:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Free URL Redirection, No Ads! Short Free Domain Name (you.co.nr) is just a free domain name service, not a web hosting service.

So where are you hosting the sites you create ?


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Free URL Redirection, No Ads! Short Free Domain Name (you.co.nr) is just a free domain name service, not a web hosting service.
> 
> So where are you hosting the sites you create ?


I did not day i use this to host, i use my dads own hosting to host websites so i get it free, but if they have already got a domain and hosting setup, i just use that.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

The gesture is good, but having looked at your source code, deprecated tags, and frames.

Not industry standard anymore with regards to W3C.

Was it created in Dreamweaver?


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> The gesture is good, but having looked at your cource code, deprecated tags, and frames.
> 
> Not industry standard anymore with regards to W3C.
> 
> Was it created in Dreamweaver?


No, look im doing this for free not for money, so don't have a moan at me.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

At what point did I moan?

I'm simply asking, how it was made, and giving you some advice on what industary websites use these days.


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

Nobody is moaning at you but if you offer a service, free or not, then people want to know the ins and outs.Talking of which, even if it is free, it never looks good with spelling mistakes 


> I have seen a few reptile sites for selling vivs etc and most of them are freeweb sites, this has many floors including ads and an unproffessional look.


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

You see, this is what i get when in try to help people on this forum, if you have notihng nice to say, don't say it at all.. im 14 im bound to have some spelling mistakes.


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

Can a mod lock this thread please.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Christ, no-one is knocking you. If you were a "professional" website developer, you wouldn't be touched with a bargepole with this attitude.


----------



## Melon (Mar 3, 2008)

Agree with above by the way i've never heard of Advanced HTML? send off for a make believe qualification through the post?

If you dont know CSS, Javascript and keeping to w3c standards like XHTML 1.0 Traditional etc... then its not really worth doing this. sorry to sound negative. 

Had a quick look at your coding.. a head tag at the start is completely wrong lol.. least you have got the xhtml standard there but you havnt followed the standards.
3 body tags.. I dont think you can even do that unless you type it? lol.
and countless divs that center nothing! also i saw a IFRAME inside a row ?? why even use a IFRAME for this type of site.


> <HTML><HE<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
> <head>
> <title>PoolieFM - The No. 1 Hartlepool Radio Site!</title>
> ...


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I know you are 14 and I am still not having a go at you but you are offering to do web sites for people and on a site put on the world wide web it looks bad to have spelling mistakes, that is what dictionaries and spell checks are for. For the record my youngest is 10 and can spell professional!


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Christ, no-one is knocking you. If you were a "professional" website developer, you wouldn't be touched with a bargepole with this attitude.


Who said i was a professional? i said i know professional html, seriously do u get erected out of bullying 14 year olds on the net?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Youngy said:


> Who said i was a professional? i said i know professional html, seriously do u get erected out of bullying 14 year olds on the net?


:lol2: My my, you have quite a weird way of accepting constructive criticism.


----------



## Melon (Mar 3, 2008)

professional html? lol

your not even at novice stage!

listen to what people are saying. you have a problem with people helping you.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Good plan, p*ss poor presentation.

If you're going to offer a free service and then slag off free sites perhaps you had better ensure you are better than they are?

As for crying "bully" just because you have been given advice you didn't want, well it's just juvenile.

Is your name Kevin, or perhaps Perry?


----------



## vampkittie (Jan 12, 2008)

Youngy said:


> Who said i was a professional? i said i know professional html, seriously do u get erected out of bullying 14 year olds on the net?


Who the heck was bullying? Its called constructive critisism which you are supposed to take on board and improve

If someone had accepted your services you could expect them to tell you exactly the same during the creation process

You obviously are looking at going professional in the future or you would not be looking to gain experience

To be honest I think that you should practice a little more before offering your services...you definitely have the basics down but you still have a long way to go

Don't be put off by constructive criticism...take it and use it to your advantage and I'm sure that you will do well : victory:


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

vampkittie said:


> Who the heck was bullying? Its called constructive critisism which you are supposed to take on board and improve
> 
> If someone had accepted your services you could expect them to tell you exactly the same during the creation process
> 
> ...


I know, i understand that it isn't perfect, but i didn't ask for critisism, i just started html so i expect this but people are complaining about my spelling which has nothing to do with it.


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

i tell you what guys give the lad a break will you all, he is offering to help people like me who are not so advanced in computers, he didnt ask for advice he was actually trying to help people on here and for nothing, free free free i give him thumbs up... 

luke i trust you, i look forward to seeing what you come up with for me, afterall it would be better than any thing i could produce on the web..

chin up :2thumb:


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

exotic reptile housing said:


> i tell you what guys give the lad a break will you all, he is offering to help people like me who are not so advanced in computers, he didnt ask for advice he was actually trying to help people on here and for nothing, free free free i give him thumbs up...
> 
> luke i trust you, i look forward to seeing what you come up with for me, afterall it would be better than any thing i could produce on the web..
> 
> chin up :2thumb:


Thanks man, this is what i was trying to say.. everyone expects me to be a professional coder and apparently a professional speller? but bare in mind i am doing this for free..


----------



## vampkittie (Jan 12, 2008)

If you are serious about giving this a go then I think that you need to look at the graphical side with the HTML

I work as a graphic designer so if you need any tips just send me a PM and I will be happy to help....If you can get both the design and HTML aspects working together you should come up with some pretty good sites :2thumb:


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

vampkittie said:


> If you are serious about giving this a go then I think that you need to look at the graphical side with the HTML
> 
> I work as a graphic designer so if you need any tips just send me a PM and I will be happy to help....If you can get both the design and HTML aspects working together you should come up with some pretty good sites :2thumb:



Ok thanks, i'll make sure to message you after done building a site


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Youngy said:


> Thanks man, this is what i was trying to say.. everyone expects me to be a professional coder and apparently a professional speller? but bare in mind i am doing this for free..


Youngy, I'm sorry, but by the time I was fourteen I'd taken second place in two city-wide spelling bees. And that was BEFORE Microsoft Word had spell check.

In this day and age there is no reason not to run your text through a spell-checker. 



Youngy said:


> Ok thanks, i'll make sure to message you after done building a site


Graphic design is an integral part of designing a website in the first place - you need the graphic look and feel of the site before you start the programming.

Look into meta tags - keywords and descriptions specifically.

I'd strongly recommend spending some time on W3Schools Online Web Tutorials and useit.com: Jakob Nielsen on Usability and Web Design to learn how people use sites and how to build sites that are easy to use.

Something else to remember is that if people offer constructive criticism it's because they want to HELP you improve.

I've been working in website design professionally for a couple of years now (no, sorry, I don't build websites for herp folks - I do it all day at work, I don't want to come home and do it too, sorry...), so I'm not totally talking out of my backside.

Examples of sites I've worked with as project manager, concept design and content management:

JTM Service Ltd, exceeding expectations in the cleaning needs of Leeds and the North of England (nominated for a WSI Web Award)
Banana Moon, Embroidered Clothing, Embroidered Apparel, Custom Embroidered Clothing (In process of a redesign)
Gifts 2 Go, Gift Hampers, Gift Ideas, Unique Gifts, Unique Presents 
Brulimar Optical Group, designer Branded Optical Frames and Eyewear, Playboy, Action Man, Pepsi (recently redesigned - the graphic look and feel is mine, though I must admit this was my LEAST favourite design and there's no accounting for client tastes). 

This one's my own, done 100% by me, and I programmed the majority of it in Notepad:

www.dragonsintheattic.com 

In this last one's case, the graphic design of the site "makes" it. I'll be doing something similar once I swing 'round to doing my reptile-related site.


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

hi this is what luke has done for me in a couple of days for free!!! (well i donated a viv for his time) 

the lads a smashing kid and a great help 

thanks luke!!

Exotic Reptile Housing - Custom Vivs, Various Sizes.


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

exotic reptile housing said:


> hi this is what luke has done for me in a couple of days for free!!! (well i donated a viv for his time)
> 
> the lads a smashing kid and a great help
> 
> ...


No problem..


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Some nice sites there Ssthisto!

I dabble part-time myself... mainly using a mixture of HTML and Dreamweaver. It's not something I could concentrate on full-time due to other interests now, so I just concentrate on simple HTML sites. My portfolio is at [AshaTank.com] photo - web - art (website examples are on there, still working on getting my photography up as I've been too busy with uni to get round to it!)

Happy to do simple sites for people from £150, and I throw in .co.uk or .com (or anything else!) domains for free. I sort out the hosting too.


Good on you for offering free sites Youngy. Just make sure you maybe provide some more info on what exactly you're providing in future? 

Obviously anything you do at this stage is giving you more experience, and you can only get better as you get older. Take on board any criticism here as constructive advice only, it can only help you.
The basic sites you're doing now is the kind of work I was doing at a-level, so I would have been dead chuffed to be producing it at only 14!


----------



## vampkittie (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow thats great for only a couple of days work!

The only think that I would say is...give the site a more structured layout i.e something like this:










At the moment your background is a little overpowering and i think that a banner at the top would make all the difference...Keep a structure like this throughout the site and it will look great :2thumb:

I hope that you dont take this as me having a go at you....I am just giving you a little advice from a graphic design point of view : victory:


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

vampkittie said:


> Wow thats great for only a couple of days work!
> 
> The only think that I would say is...give the site a more structured layout i.e something like this:
> 
> ...


Yeah, i am now his site techy and i willb be doing updates for him, i didn't have much time to do it so its not the best i can do, but i will spend more time on it and make it an awsome site.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> :lol2: My my, you have quite a weird way of accepting constructive criticism.


Even i know this and im 13 LMAO!!! 

: victory:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey, Just thought i'd say well done for teaching yourself. 
I've been building my website for ages... Get it to the how I want it, and now the other half want to completely re-vamp it!

Andy


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, hopefully ill make his site into a flash site, will take a couple of months but it will be worth it.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Youngy said:


> Thanks, hopefully ill make his site into a flash site, will take a couple of months but it will be worth it.


I would strongly recommend against doing websites completely in Flash.

Yes, it LOOKS pretty (if you do it well - how much graphics design experience do you have?).

Unless you really know what you're doing inside-out, Flash is horrendous for being found when people search for you. Most of the search engines can't "read" content that's in Flash.

It also needs to be very carefully optimised, or you wind up with huge websites that take a very long time to load.

Professional functional websites - the ones that work, rather than the ones that irritate people - are better done in ASP, PHP or just plain HTML.

Animated flash elements ON a standard website can be quite effective, though!


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

Yea, currently in the progress of a html site with animated flash buttons for the links, wish me luck


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Youngy, its good that you offer to do free sites as it shows your enthusiasm and kindness.


Some people on here have a funy way of showing constructive criticism that can often been seen as "bullying" as you put it, but they are just offering help so try not to take it too harshly as what one person can offer may be a great help.


I used to do basic sites/banners/graphics for people when I was younger and still dabble in the odd site now for family and friends when Im not too busy working, this is my recent one Metamorph training, nothing great, but it kept the guys happy...

Keep up the hard work

Tom


----------

